# Pilates in valencia?



## patricia Tufts (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello all,

My name is Patricia I am a Rehabilitation Pilates Instructor. I will be moving to Valencia with my husband and teenage son at the beginning of August. Pilates is a huge part of my life, and so I'm very interested to learn more about the English-speaking Pilates community in the city, and in Spain, more genrally. I would love to find a studio or even some enthusiastic practitioners to connect with, but I don't know where to start, and so I'm posting here in the hopes that one of you will be able to help 

Here are my questions:

1.) Would any of you be kind enough to share some general information about Pilates in Valencia? Are there any websites that I should be visiting? Or, if you know any instructors who I might be able to connect with over the phone or email, would you be willing to send me a private message to help me get in touch with them?

2.) What about Pilates equipment (e.g., reformers, chairs, etc.)? Are there any companies in Spain that sell Pilates equipment, and would they ship to Valencia? If not, are there any companies in Europe that would ship equipment to Valencia? Do you have any suggestions for websites that I could visit for more information about this, or even specific companies that I might contact?

As I've mentioned, Pilates is so very important to me, and so it would really put my mind at ease if I could learn more about the options available in Valencia. Any information you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much for your time, and I look forward to hearing from you 

Best,
Patricia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

patricia Tufts said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Patricia I am a Rehabilitation Pilates Instructor. I will be moving to Valencia with my husband and teenage son at the beginning of August. Pilates is a huge part of my life, and so I'm very interested to learn more about the English-speaking Pilates community in the city, and in Spain, more genrally. I would love to find a studio or even some enthusiastic practitioners to connect with, but I don't know where to start, and so I'm posting here in the hopes that one of you will be able to help
> 
> ...


:welcome:

pilates is very popular in my little town an hour or so south of Valencia city - with both the Spanish & expats - so I'm sure you must be able to get everything you need

try putting 'pilates valencia' into google.es - it brings up tons of stuff!!


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

The "Americans in Valencia" page on facebook is pretty active, so you might have luck asking there.


----------



## IanB (Feb 11, 2013)

Very sorry but I jumped into this thread for a read I really thought the title said:-

PIRATES in Valencia.

regards


----------



## patricia Tufts (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh funny. Are there pirates in valencia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

patricia Tufts said:


> Oh funny. Are there pirates in valencia


dunno about pirates............ but for sure there are cowboys....................


----------

